# SoundMagic E10 or Skullcandy FIX IN EAR



## SomeGuy (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello guys,

I am looking for earphones that I could use for jogging as well as normal use. I am confused between The SoundMagic E10 and Skullcandy FIX IN EAR.

SoundMagic is suppose to give a good overall music and Skullcandy is a little bass heavy. But skullcandy has a microphone also that'll be useful to answer calls. Plus the skullcandy seems to stick to the ears better while running so that's a bonus.

With a snapdeal offer I am getting both these earphones around rs 1900/-. I want to know if someone has used both of these. How different is the sound quality in both and your overall preference.

Thanks you.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2013)

Sound Magic E10.


----------



## abirthedevil (Oct 13, 2013)

Stay away from skullcandy, their build quality is awful. I got a skullcandy as a gift, from the time I got it of the box, hated its quality and was reluctant to use it. After a while had to use it in a pinch and within 10 days or so of normal regular use it stopped working. The soundmagics I own are of much better quality, at least none of them have broke on me.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 13, 2013)

I had asked almost the same question here. People say soundmagic is way better. Btw could you post the link of this snapdeal offer. 

Also if mic is such a big deal there is a EM10m with mic. Its expensive though


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2013)

abirthedevil said:


> Stay away from skullcandy, their build quality is awful. I got a skullcandy as a gift, from the time I got it of the box, hated its quality and was reluctant to use it. After a while had to use it in a pinch and within 10 days or so of normal regular use it stopped working. The soundmagics I own are of much better quality, at least none of them have broke on me.



Well that was just your Bad luck. Skullcandy is not that worse anyway but not better than Sound Magic for sure


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2013)

Sound magic worth the money you spend on it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 13, 2013)

The money is the problem. Everyone i asked told me that the sound magic em10 was available at 1500 or so. So trying to see if i can find it cheaper than flipkart


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2013)

^^Try your local market.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> The money is the problem. Everyone i asked told me that the sound magic em10 was available at 1500 or so. So trying to see if i can find it cheaper than flipkart



I think MD Computers have it at cheaper rate IIRC.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 14, 2013)

Md computers? Where is this, could you give me a contact


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Md computers? Where is this, could you give me a contact


Google it and you will find the website.


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 14, 2013)

E10 .. Eyes Closed !!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank all for the suggestions! I finally ordered the SoundMagic E10 and I love it so far. After buying this I realised the massive difference in sound quality of my MacBook Pro compared with the GalaxyNexus I've. Anyways, Thanks for all the help.

I case anyone has a question regarding E10, please feel free to ask. I am not an audiophile but I'll try to help as much as i can.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations. Just the very basic question, how much of an improvement is it over the stock headphones that came with your nexus, and in what way?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 21, 2014)

[MENTION=179971]SomeGuy[/MENTION] was the purchase worth it? am also planning to splurge on the e10


----------



## sandynator (Apr 22, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=179971]SomeGuy[/MENTION] was the purchase worth it? am also planning to splurge on the e10



Around this time E10 @2k not worth.
IMHO *T-peos Popular* is best bet.
*theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/t-peos-popular/ 

I myself going to get one but doubt how good they will be compared to my Signature Acoustics C12. Moreover I'm waiting for FIDUE A32/A31 reviews & the most awaited *Signature Acoustics New model* which will be more balanced/mid forward.

Here is the review of *E10* Compare it & take your decision
*theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/soundmagic-e10/


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

what new model of Signature Acoustics??

please elaborate.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 22, 2014)

[MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] what do these headphones cost? I'm planning to spend about 1.5k on this but the rave reviews of the E10 made me consider spending the 2k required.

Also these T-peos appear to be available only on this HiFiNage page, is this safe? or is there a cash on delivery option that I can use


----------



## sandynator (Apr 22, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> what new model of Signature Acoustics??
> 
> 
> 
> please elaborate.





Long back had a chat with their product manager. As per his description these will be more neutral especially mid centric. Demo piece available at their store but could not  visit their shop.

no idea of pricing & launch date.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 22, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] what do these headphones cost? I'm planning to spend about 1.5k on this but the rave reviews of the E10 made me consider spending the 2k required.
> 
> Also these T-peos appear to be available only on this HiFiNage page, is this safe? or is there a cash on delivery option that I can use






t peos popular are price around 2000-2100 shipped.

They seem to be genuine to me. Why not call them up.... They are selling many reputed audio gears with warranty.

Do check  pricing if purchased from international sites.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 23, 2014)

so the t-peos costs pretty much the same as the E10s the only advantage being that you can get them from flipkart and other reputed sites.


----------

